# Silly English this time



## Mike (Jul 18, 2021)

I went to a Pharmacy this morning, I chose the biggest chain
in Britain, when I got there, some shutters were down, but a
notice was attached, "We are open apologies  for any Inconvenience"!

Why is it inconvenient to me because they are open?

Mike.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 18, 2021)

When I tried buying condoms at my local pharmacy they were out of stock.
"Have you tried Boots?" She asked. 
I'll leave it there.

Don't you just love ambiguous notices?


My favourite is the kind of notice that calls an idiot, an idiot, but doesn't actually say, idiot.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2021)

When we lived in rural Maine 40 yrs ago, there were some beautiful farms with gorgeous Victorian houses; it was popular to have a sign out front, such as Ram’s Head Farm

one land owner with a wry sense of humor put up a sign that said “Oleo Acres… One of the Cheaper Spreads”


----------

